# What To Expect The First Time You Ride?



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm thinking of riding this summer and a lot of my friends say that it's scary the first lesson, but then it's really fun! What should I expect the first time I ride? What are your experiences? There are a few places to go around here.... I'll give  you a few of the sites, but I'm leaning towards Rivendell Farm because it's beautiful and a few of my friends went there and liked it... However, they all say that Guilford Riding School is bad and the people who teach it are kind of "not nice."

Rivendell Farm 
-Very nice facilities
-Lots of horses
-$260 for 6 Lessons OR $45 Per Lesson
Guilford Riding School
-Bad reviews
-$45 Per Lesson
Five Star 
-Not much information.....
-$45 Per Lesson or $35 for group lesson

So, What do you think?


----------



## Jenski (Jun 1, 2011)

Good for you for taking the plunge and learning to ride!  Not sure of your age, but for a first lesson, the younger the better.     Got to be careful with old bones.

I took my first lesson at age 8, and it was absolutely terrifying.  (It didn't stop me one bit, but it was still . . . terrifying.)  I was part of a large group lesson, and they chucked me onto an incredibly fat and quick black mare.  She took off and ran for most of the "lesson," and I just held on for dear life.  I loved horses so much that I kept coming back for more, and I showed over fences for many years afterwards.  Scary back then, but a funny story now, eh!  

I say all that to suggest that for your first lesson, you might consider a *private* lesson with a barn/instructor with good credentials/reputation.  It is important to go slowly and get to know the nature and movement of a horse.  When I taught lessons, my students often did not even ride until the last 30 minutes of the first lesson.  We focused on getting to know the horse, becoming familiar with its body and thought processes, etc.  

Whatever happens, be sure to wear a good safety helmet with a chin strap, and never do anything you don't feel absolutely comfortable with.  

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, the lessons are only 30 minutes long at Rivendell and Five Star, and Guilford Riding doesn't mention it.... I'm starting to like Five Star more since they have group lessons for $35 and you can also get private lessons in a group package for $42.50 
Plus, our family is "Struggling" in the economy and I'm sure they don't want to spend too much on it


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 1, 2011)

You need to go WATCH a group beginner lesson at both places. See what atmosphere and instructor style you feel most comfortable. There is a lot more variation than people expect, and it matters to most people a lot more than they think it will. If you call and say you're interested in maybe taking lessons and could you come watch a beginner group lesson sometime, they should be happy to have you and tell you when appropriate times would be. Don't expect to be able to chat with anyone then, but you can stay and watch the whole lesson.

As for what to expect from the actual RIDE, expect to feel uncoordinated while on the horse, and sore thereafter LOL  Although a good lesson barn will not have you actually DOING much the first few lessons, and may even insist you take one or two short private lessons for one-on-one introduction to handling the horse, mounting, dismounting, and basic aids. 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I've narrowed it down to one without even watching them 
Rivendell is the best because it has multiple horses, and they have a camp that I can go to in the summer and their facilities are brand new and BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Guilford Riding School has terrible reviews even from a few friends that go there so NO!!!! 
Five Star only has two leson horses, and they have at least three lessons a day or something ridiculous like that so by the end of the day they aren't in a good mood and that would probably be when I would ride!!!!! So NO!!!!!

Now it's just to get my mom totally convinced


----------



## secuono (Jun 3, 2011)

It's scary at first, but once you realize the horse isn't going to loose it and try to buck you off, it's a ton of fun. Hope your not afraid of heights!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm afraid of being at extreme heights like roller coasters, but not as high as a horse


----------

